# Near Inverness



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Last summer seems a long time ago, but for those of you who remember it, and who visited Brin, thank you for your support in our first year of our "Highland Passion." 

Since then we have experienced France Passion and some wilding in Spain, and hope that we can bring some new ideas into the free camping experience we can offer, but any suggestions are most welcome - and I hope we will see even more of you this year. :lol:

Many people have suggested that we do a CL/CS and we are looking into it - This will NOT affect free overnight stopovers in the car park. :wink:

We will be holding another Highland Gathering, probably in June. I will set it up on "rallies & meets" in due course, but in the mean time please let me know if there are particular dates you will be in the area, and/or particular dates to avoid (other meets, shows etc.) There will also be a C&CC rally in the field from June 27th - July 2nd so hope to see some of you then. 

To learn more about us visit (Url removed as contravenes the advertising rules) and remember that *we welcome everyone* - whether you spend in the shop or not

All the best for a Happy Wilding Year.

Magbrin

PS we may visit the show in Glasgow this weekend - anyone going, & if so when?


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi Margaret, looking forward to visiting you again this year and I have mentioned your place to a couple of other MHers who asked for advice about touring Scotland - hope that was OK.
For those of you who didn't make it to the 'wild weekend' at Brin last year you missed a real treat but please don't look at the photos - it's difficult to look good after a windy weekend party in a field!

I was thinking of going to the show tomorrow then taking the van on somewhere for the weekend but with deteriorating weather I probably won't bother.

Chris


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi Chris

Please feel free to tell anyone about us ............... as I say "we welcome everyone" - this is on the assumption that those we would not want to welcome would not be travelling to North of Scotland :roll: 

We have to be in Edinburgh tomorrow pm and Carlisle sometime on Friday, so probably working on going to the show either on Friday pm or Sat am. but depends on the weather just where we will be, when :? 

Look forward to seeing you again sometime soon.
Margaret


----------

